# WCS Axis 1 1/4 stems



## Radioactive Man

Are these WCS Axis stems 1 1/4 available anywhere or from Ritchey direct? I need one in 130mm black for my Giant 2012 frame...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

At the moment we only have them available in Europe because we made them especially for Canyon. It wouldn't be hard for us to bring some in here though. Are there no other options?


----------



## Radioactive Man

I think only Giants own stems are available in this size and perhaps an FSA one which are good but I have always used Ritchey stems and bars and want my Giant to be a bit different too  So as I live in Oz could you give me a contact in Europe and I would be happy to order one direct if they would sell to me. This would make my day as I am fairly easily pleased. Thanks again for your reply Dave!


----------



## oboy

I am interested in european Ritchey contact too to place my order. Need a 17 degrees 1 1/4 stem for my Canyon. New Ritchey C260 would be perfect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oboy

Thanks a lot, Dave.


----------



## Espidi

*C260, > 17 degrees, 1 1/4'' stem*

Hello Dave:

I also need a *17 degrees* *1 1/4'' stem* for my Canyon Ultimate CF SLX. 

I like the new model C260.

Do you manufactured this stem with *wider angles?*

Thank you.

Best regards.


----------



## Espidi

*C260, > 17 degrees, 1 1/4'' stem*

I forgot to say that I am in Europe.

Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Espidi said:


> Hello Dave:
> 
> I also need a *17 degrees* *1 1/4'' stem* for my Canyon Ultimate CF SLX.
> 
> I like the new model C260.
> 
> Do you manufactured this stem with *wider angles?*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best regards.


No C260s in 73 degrees yet, but we're working on it. Contact info PM'd.


----------



## bourne_d

*Also need a 1 1/4" 130mm stem*

Could I get a 1&1/4" steerer stem 130mm too?, I've just bought a Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix 4-Axis UD Stem 130mm x 31.8mm but had to return it as was 1&1/8 size.

Help much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## oboy

Sorry for going public but I can't send PMs...

sure I have contacted them, unfortunately with the same result. No reply.
I too am living in Europe (Slovakia) and it seems the only way to get the stem is through Canyon. From what I know it's possible to order the 4-axis stem directly from Canyon for something like 85,-euro + shipping. I wanted to skip the process. 
The new C260 stem should go for 100$ aka 100euro. I hope it will be available in 1 1/4 till the spring either from Canyon or Ritchey.


----------



## oboy

Found this on weight weenies forum...

I exchanged emails with Ritchey USA and they won't be releasing a 1.25" stem until 2013. They did say they spoke with Giant at Interbike about the 1.25" standard and they claimed other companies plan on moving to the 1.25" steerer.



RitcheyUSA said:


> We currently only produce the 1.25" stem as an Original Equipment "OE"/ Manufacture Custom component for Canyon. As will all of our "OE" spec'd components we ship the entire production run of the 1.25" directly to Canyon. We do not offer the 1.25" stem as a production item for general consumers at this time.
> 
> We were approached by Giant Bicycles at Inter-Bike this year about the 1.25" standard they are now using. As this is becoming a more widely used standard in the industry we are looking at intruding it in our line of stems for spring 2013.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Just checked with our international office and unfortunately they have no more of these. Canyon does in fact have them and that would be the best place to try and get one. No plans for a 1 1/4" C260. It's not out of the question but not a huge priority at the moment.


----------



## oboy

After all I decided to order the stem directly from Canyon. I went for 1-1/4, 110mm, 17/73deg. version. There was only last one in stock. The price was 78,-euro + 10,-euro shipping (EU). Should be here in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Espidi

They told me some weeks ago that they didn't have any of those stems.

Congratulations.



oboy said:


> After all I decided to order the stem directly from Canyon. I went for 1-1/4, 110mm, 17/73deg. version. There was only last one in stock. The price was 78,-euro + 10,-euro shipping (EU). Should be here in 2 weeks time.


----------



## ron.corleone

SYNTACE F119 are 1 1/4 stems that also work... i believe they have a 83/17 model too


----------



## oboy

Indeed Syntace F119 is 1 1/4", but only 84/6deg. On the other hand Syntace F109 is 73/17deg., but not 1 1/4"


----------



## robertg

Any further updates on WCS 4 Axis availability in the US? I like my Syntace but would prefer a Ritchey.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

We should have a 1 1/4" WCS 4-Axis available in the US in a few months. Sit tight.


----------



## robertg

Thanks Dave! Keep us posted.


----------



## DennisJongeneelen

Dear all, I'm new to this forum (introduced myself in the G.D. forum) and this thread cought my attention.

I managed to get hold of Ritchey WCS C260 stem in 1 1/4", I bought it myself from a Belgian website in the assumption that it was 1 1/8".

I'm looking to get this replaced by a 1 1/8" to fit my Orbea Orca, so I have this one available. Length is 130mm, I will get pictures posted later today.

Dennis.


----------



## DennisJongeneelen

Woops, looks like I can't post any pics here yet, please find the pictures in my flickr account: there is a picture in the stream that shows a regular 1,125" stem for comparison.

Look for "Dennis 86" on flickr.com

Kind regards,
Dennis.


----------



## sw3759

*WTT -17 wet black 120mm WCS*

i realize this is a longshot but if anyone is looking for -17/73 120 WCS 1 1/4 in wet black i have one that came off a team omega phama lotto bike i aquired
i'd like to swap for -6/84 degree 110 WCS 1 1/4 if anyone out there might be interested..

thanks,
Scott


----------



## ron.corleone

sw3759 said:


> i realize this is a longshot but if anyone is looking for -17/73 120 WCS 1 1/4 in wet black i have one that came off a team omega phama lotto bike i aquired
> i'd like to swap for -6/84 degree 110 WCS 1 1/4 if anyone out there might be interested..
> 
> thanks,
> Scott


Im in the middle of moving... But i might have a 110, it might be a 100 though.... Would you be willing to sell the stem?


----------



## sw3759

Sure i'll sell it.i cant use it i have a syntace at the moment that will work until i get ahold a WCS 110..let me know if you have 110mm..

fyi, if anyone needs a 84 degree 100mm WCS 1 1/4" there is one on ebay right now..


Im in the middle of moving... But i might have a 110, it might be a 100 though.... Would you be willing to sell the stem?


----------



## pconroy

I'm late to this thread, but am also trying to track down a different stem for a Canyon (in the US and they won't ship directly). If anyone's interested in a swap, I have a 120mm/73 degree number and am looking for one in 130mm/84 degrees.


----------



## robertg

Any updates on 1-1/4" stem availability in the US?


----------



## SmallPaul

I am also looking for a 73 degree 1-1/4" stem in 110, or 120mm...but I don't have one to trade. Has anyone found a source in the US yet?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

We'll have the 84 degree 1 1/4" stems available around the end of July.


----------



## SmallPaul

Ritchey_Dave said:


> We'll have the 84 degree 1 1/4" stems available around the end of July.


Thanks for the update, Dave. Unfortunately, I am in need of a 73 degree model, Giant does have their Connect model stems in 82. I look forward to more great Ritchey news soon!


----------



## sw3759

SmallPaul,i sent you a pm regarding the -17 120 wcs stem that came off my omega pharma canyon that is still have available for sale


----------



## SmallPaul

I'm too knew to pm, send me your paypal email address and i'll send the cash asap...I will also have a 110 mm 8 degree stem for a 1 1/4" steerer available assuming yours works for me. Thanks for your help--


----------



## Giux

Please Dave help me, see pm

thanks


----------



## pete0713

If anyone is still looking for these, they are available online here..

Universal Cycles -- Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 44 1 1/4" Stem


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

These are now being distributed in the US. Most bike shops, if not stocking, can special order them for you now as well.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

It looks like Excel Sports is now stocking the 1.25" 4-Axis 44 stems:

Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 44-1.25 Stem - Excel Sports


----------



## slabber

I need one of these for a Giant mtb now - best price I've found is at Jenson, currently $79.99 with free shipping:

Ritchey WCS 4-AXIS 44 Stem > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Stems | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------

